
Famed Apple engineer rejected for job at the Genius Bar - Overtonwindow
http://www.businessinsider.com/jk-scheinberg-apple-engineer-rejected-job-apple-store-genius-bar-2016-9?yptr=yahoo?r=UK&IR=T
======
wott
Wrong title. He _was_ rejected.

